# Search issue...



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

FYI - when I click "New posts" or try to do a search I get a weird message.



> This forum requires that you wait 5 seconds between searches. Please try again *in 627 seconds*.


And that's the first time I click it.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Related to the other weird time thing that's happening.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

This was an unexpected side effect of our sysadmin fixing the time settings on the vBulletin server (which was somehow was set to one hour forward as of this morning).

Should be fixed now. Apologies for the timewarp hour.


----------

